# Starting a 30G Saltwater tank! Newbie..



## BocaVdub

I just have a couple of questions to ask before I start just throwing everything together.

- What would be the best light to buy for a 30 gallon reef tank? (36inches long) Preferably something afordable!


- I want clown fish for sure! (NEMO!!) what other fish should I put it in with it??


- How much live rock would I need to get for a 30 gallon? Any link where I could find it?

Any other advice is welcome! This is my first aquarium and I dont want to be a fish killer haha.


----------



## drunkenbeast

- T5 lights seem to be the best for beginners and you should be able to grow most corals.

- clown is a good start for a tank that size other fish are kinda up to you i would think not many more though clown is recommended for 20+ i believe

- and you would probably be looking around 30 lbs of live rock, if there is no place around you that sells liverock like a lfs MarcoRocks Aquarium Products - Live Rock is a place ive been told has good prices.

there is a guy reefing madness who has a lot of helpful links im sure he will have some for you hope this is a good start though


----------



## Reefing Madness

drunkenbeast said:


> - T5 lights seem to be the best for beginners and you should be able to grow most corals.
> 
> - clown is a good start for a tank that size other fish are kinda up to you i would think not many more though clown is recommended for 20+ i believe
> 
> - and you would probably be looking around 30 lbs of live rock, if there is no place around you that sells liverock like a lfs MarcoRocks Aquarium Products - Live Rock is a place ive been told has good prices.
> 
> there is a guy reefing madness who has a lot of helpful links im sure he will have some for you hope this is a good start though


Thanks Drunkenbeast:
Pretty much answered your questions. T-5 good and cheap lighting for a coral tank. 1-1.5lbs of Live Rock or Macro Rock per gallon. A 36" long tank should get you into the 45-55g fish range, as you have a long tank and not a deep tank.
Saltwater Fish: Marine Aquarium Fish for Saltwater Aquariums
you do'n thave to get fish from there, they give you a good idea of what your looking for in fish, and give you an idea on tank sizes.
What else can we do for you?


----------



## Fish042099

Damsels are hardy beginners fish


----------



## Reefing Madness

Fish042099 said:


> Damsels are hardy beginners fish


*Conf*
True enough, but, once in the tank, you have to tear it apart to get the devlish thing out. And I don't advise anyone to keep Damsels, they are just as mean as a Lion Fish, if not meaner, if thast possible.


----------



## BocaVdub

THANK YOU! I really appreciate everyones help, just one more question. Is there any T5 light that you guys would recommend? (Brand, website, link) and i really like that purple affect some guys have to their tanks. How can I get that?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Actinics give it the purple look. Look for T-5 with individual reflectors, if you want a good unit. Other than that, I've used E-Bay units with good luck. But if you want a really good color get a unit with 4 lamps, 2 actinics and 2 12k lamps.


----------



## drunkenbeast

whats a difference in coral growth that you notice between 10000k and 12000k?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Just tying to get the coloration he wants. The growth diff between those 2 would not be much if any at all. They are pretty close.


----------



## BocaVdub

Do you guys think this one would be good?


Fish Tank Aquarium Light 36" 2x39w T5 HO Actinic Fixture - TheLAShop


----------



## Reefing Madness

BocaVdub said:


> Do you guys think this one would be good?
> 
> 
> Fish Tank Aquarium Light 36" 2x39w T5 HO Actinic Fixture - TheLAShop


No, not if you plan on corals, unless you went with both of those lights being 10 or 12k. One white light and one Actinics is not alot of light.


----------



## Reefing Madness

36" T5 Aquarium Light Strip HO LED Cichlid Saltwater Coral Reef LED 156W 4 Lamps | eBay
36" INCH T5 HO QUAD AQUARIUM CORAL LIGHTS FIXTURE 156 W | eBay


----------



## Fish042099

Reefing Madness said:


> *Conf*
> True enough, but, once in the tank, you have to tear it apart to get the devlish thing out. And I don't advise anyone to keep Damsels, they are just as mean as a Lion Fish, if not meaner, if thast possible.


What about some more docile damsels, I don't mean like domino damsels, just peaceful ones


----------



## Reefing Madness

Fish042099 said:


> What about some more docile damsels, I don't mean like domino damsels, just peaceful ones


Most Damsels you read about say they are docile. But once they are in the tank, look out. You'll also hear alot of people that were told that Reef Chromis will schol together, but I'm afraid that in our lil tanks they do not, and for that fishy, its survival of the fitest. They will chase each of to the point of death, and they are supposed to be peaceful fish. Just what I've seen though, some may get a decent one that behaves, but I think that in 14 years I've only read about one Damel in a tank that was a good fish, and behaving. Not good odds if you ask me, but most give it a shot. And go nuts trying to figure out what to do with the thing aftwards.


----------



## Arayba

*Clowns are a good start there very hearty just keep a log book on your test so you can always keep a eye on your water levels good luck this is a very fun interesting hobby  *


----------

